# Some New Newf Pics!



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow!

What great pups!

Congrats on a great family!

SJ


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Cole last week before grooming - 7 mos old:





























Three days later.....after I groomed him (BAD PIC but you can see the difference!) He doesn't look like a baby anymore. Snif.











Another Molly.....LOL











Chance:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I LOVE YR NEWFIES!.keep the pictures coming!.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Great pics. My friend & groomer has several newfs, they truly are gentle giants


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

They are adorable, I'd love a newfie or two or three; I need to win the lottery and get a bigger place first . Every summer we go and watch a Newfie rescure teams display. wow they are amazing


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

They are gorgeous AG! Prior to meeting one a few weeks ago I had never met a Newf in person before. He was a great big lug of LOVE! I don't know if that's typical of the breed or not, but wow, they sure look like just great loves. 

Angie


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Great pics!!! I love Newfs, and yours are gorgeous.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love Newfies and yours are gorgeous. They look like big gentle giants.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I love Newfies!! Can't imagine sharing my house with one though! My place is definitely not big enough. I love looking at the pictures though.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I love Newfs. Magnificent dogs. Great pictures.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Your Newfs are GORGEOUS !!!!! How lucky you are to share your life with such great animals !!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My gosh Cole has grown! And he looks great, I thought they went through a rough stage where they didn't look like a Newf, but he's certainly never done that, he's been gorgeous every step of the way.

I bet right after you groomed him he thanked you by jumping in the lake didn't he?


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

OMG they are sooo cute i love newfies

i can't even think of how much food you go through.. they are beauitful babies


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

awww great big teddy bears they are gorgeous


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

What beautiful dogs! I met my first Newf a year ago and I've wanted one ever since. But then I want almost every sweet big dog after I meet one!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

OMG! I love them!! They look so cuddly.....!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Such beautiful babies. I used to show against a breeder here, that named one of hers "Kitty", solely for the purpose of watching the neighbors laugh when she opened the door and called "Here Kitty, Kitty" and a Newf came running.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Such beautiful babies. I used to show against a breeder here, that named one of hers "Kitty", solely for the purpose of watching the neighbors laugh when she opened the door and called "Here Kitty, Kitty" and a Newf came running.


THAT'S really funny !!!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great pictures but what no Mia??????????


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

They are beautiful!! I love really big dogs.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what beauties, he sure is growing up!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You know I love those Newfs, AG. Great photos of your gorgeous Pups!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I love them , those faces are just beautiful!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I love that last pic. Chance looks so comfy!

Great dogs.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I actually began to LOVE Newfies before Goldens...they're so BIG...and my type of dog...but I like Goldens more!! Nice pictures of them...I LOVE em!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> My friend & groomer has several newfs, they truly are gentle giants


I see you're from PA. Her name wouldn't be Sue Martin, would it?? If so, her dogs are Cassie, Koda, Molly and Nash....but not ALL Newfs, just most of 'em! LOL

Hooch...none of Mira this time. I'll get some soon. I seem to get good ones in stages. LOL

Thanks everyone. Yes, they're very gentle giants. They're amazing dogs. But, males are not for novices. They are STRONG at a very young age, and being working dogs, they're "thinking" dogs. That can be good and bad. Good because they learn very quickly.....but often how to do bad things!!!

They're different in their "learning curve" from Goldens. They watch, wait....watch, wait...then do. They're very methodical. Have to get every detail right so they're successful when they take every dish out of your sink....take every Coke out of your carton....learn how to turn on the water in the bathtub to get a drink, etc. etc. Oh, and they'd NEVER do it with you there....oh no! They're sneaky, and can be very very quiet. :lol:



> My gosh Cole has grown! And he looks great, I thought they went through a rough stage where they didn't look like a Newf, but he's certainly never done that, he's been gorgeous every step of the way.
> 
> I bet right after you groomed him he thanked you by jumping in the lake didn't he?


Cole has gone from 26 lbs to 100+ lbs in 5 months!! Yep....he's grown and has a LONG way to go! (They grow for about 3-4 years, slowly, hopefully, from now on). 

Certain lines do get "Labish" looking for a while. Mira did, definitely. Molly did for a very brief time. Others never do. They stay "Newflike" throughout, just get bigger, broader and hairier! hahahaha! It's dependent on the lineage.

And YES......he went in the pond within hours after being groomed, and right before handling class. He was a MESS!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Those are beautiful pictures...


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

No, not Sue Martin, My groomer here in Pa. is Annette Melhorne "DirtyDogMobileMakeover"


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful dogs!!
Before I got my Cooper, I was debating between the Golden and the Newfie. I'm glad I went with the Golden, but I'd still love to have a Newf someday.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Goldens and Newfs are a great combination. Goldens keep Newfs active (they NEED that) and in shape.....Newfs keep Goldens "grounded" and calmer.

They both like water (especially retrieving in water), both love kids and people, both like food :lol:, and really do compliment one another. Newfs are harder early on tho...especially males. You've GOT to be loving and FIRM or they'll, literally, walk all over you.

Newfs require more grooming, and some have a lot of medical issues (definitely get Pet Insurance.....!!).

Lots of people on the Newf Forums have Goldens too. LOTS!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Ardea - Did you get your Newfs from a breeder around Maryland? Or do you breed Newfs?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww they are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> Ardea - Did you get your Newfs from a breeder around Maryland? Or do you breed Newfs?


No. I got one from outside of Richmond, and would NOT recommend that breeder. Serious health problems in Mira's siblings. She's good, thank heaven.

Molly came from Canada. She's the Landseer (white and black). We're *discussing* breeding her. It won't be until Spring at the earliest, IF it happens.

Cole came from Illinois....his breeder is a Newf Handler. His parents came from Switzerland.

Addie Mae is a rehome. Chance is a rescue.

If you're seriously interested in a Newf...do your RESEARCH. It's imperative with any breed, but especially Giant breeds. You're welcome to go to the Newf forum where you can get amazing amounts of information. www.newf.net


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I would LOVE to own a Newf. But it's more of a dream than anything.  Since we live in the same state, i'll just bring Rosco and visit yours. LMAO


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, those are beautiful dogs!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> Thanks for the info! I would LOVE to own a Newf. But it's more of a dream than anything. Since we live in the same state, i'll just bring Rosco and visit yours. LMAO
> Reply With Quote


If you ever go to Ocean City, let me know. We'll meet and have a Newf/Golden-fest! :lol:

Really!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Ardeagold said:


> I see you're from PA. Her name wouldn't be Sue Martin, would it??


That's funny, I know 2 women named Sue Martin!!! But they live in MA.

Do you do a raw diet for your dogs? If you feed kibble could you tell me approx how much more a Newf eats compared to a large golden retriever? Jack and Biscuit are both sort of large (low 70's) and eat approx 1-3/4 c of Canidae ALS twice a day.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful pictures. I love the first one were he has the light in his eyes. :dblthumb2


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> Do you do a raw diet for your dogs? If you feed kibble could you tell me approx how much more a Newf eats compared to a large golden retriever? Jack and Biscuit are both sort of large (low 70's) and eat approx 1-3/4 c of Canidae ALS twice a day.


No raw here. Too many dogs and it would be cost prohibitive. 

The Newfs are fed as follows:

Our Adult Male Chance eats 3 - 3.5 cups per day. He's a 140 lb male. 

Our puppy (7.5 mos) Cole, eats 6 cups a day right now. I expect him to be at about 3 - 3.5 cups when he's an adult. He now weighs about 100 lbs.

Addie Mae Gets 2.5 cups per day. She's a 125 lb female

Molly gets 2.5 - 3 cups per day. She's a 118 lb female.

Mira gets 3 - 4 cups per day (if she'll eat it...she often won't). She's a 105 lb female and it's hard keeping weight on her.

We watch the weight and raise or lower the intake 1/2 cup as needed during different seasons. 

They all eat Canidae ALS.

They get exactly 1.5 medium sized Milk Bone type treats per day.

That's it......except for an occassional bread crumb, piece of cookie (human nibbles). No more than the Goldens get.

The Golden girls get 2 cups per day total. The boys get between 2.5 and 3 cups per day depending on their size (Chandler is 65 lbs, Amos is 90, Ray is 95) to weight ratio.

So, as you can see, the Newfs eat little more than Goldens.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

your newfie babies are gorgeous.. Love the pic's


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

You're pictures are beautiful! And it's good to know about the feeding amounts! I just loudly annouced to DH about the amounts you just listed. I've been in love with newfs for a long time, and also say that I will have one some day. However... Andy always jokes that it'll eat us out of house and home! We feed the same food you do, so I was sure to announce that to him too. 

So now I know I can pick your brain if (when) I get one. Of couse I'm thinking that will be years from now!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

LOL....it's true. Newfs don't eat a lot more than Goldens. You don't want them huge, you want them slenderish. Newfs have more of a "barrel" type body (if they're more squarely built....some are long), but you still want to be able to feel their ribs.

They also are more low keyed. If you don't watch it, many can become "rugs" for life. They're great at holding down the floor for you. That's not good either. 

Some Newfs only eat 2-3 cups per day, but they're fairly inactive.

The active ones are like Mira. Who, as she was growing ate 9 cups a day. At one year old.....that stopped. And we can barely get her to eat 3 now. She's still very active (much like a Golden), and slender, but isn't a big eater.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

It's funny you should use the word "rug" for life...
I'll never forget the first newf I met.... it was while we were camping in Maine. He was this huge guy that was sprawled out like a big bear rug in the campsite office. I couldn't take my eyes off him!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> He was this huge guy that was sprawled out like a big bear rug in the campsite office. I couldn't take my eyes off him!!


Sounds typical to me! :lol:

Perfect location too......Maine.


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

i bet that they keep you warm in the winter you must have 2 or 3 beds to have all those babies sleep with you

they are beauitful like i said in my first post..


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Nope...don't sleep with me. They sleep all over the FR. We have a sofa, loveseat, two chairs and two BIG ottomans......plus three Kuranda beds in there. They're sprawled everywhere.

Cole sleeps in his crate in the bedroom with his fan blowing on him all night. :lol:


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Nope...don't sleep with me. They sleep all over the FR. We have a sofa, loveseat, two chairs and two BIG ottomans......plus three Kuranda beds in there. They're sprawled everywhere.
> 
> Cole sleeps in his crate in the bedroom with his fan blowing on him all night. :lol:


 
oh don't you want those hairy babies in bed with ya...lol

but i would think they all would get to hot in the bed with ya...

i love the black and white one the most...


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

:lol: I don't want any of my dogs in bed with me while I'm sleeping. Not the Goldens either. They're allowed to "visit" but not stay the night. hahahahaha!

The black and white is Molly. Keeping that white white around here is a real task! As stunning as Landseers are, from now on, I'm sticking to Black.

The dirt does just fall out of the coat, just like with Goldens, but the white will turn yellow from swimming. Also our water has a lot of iron in it which doesn't help.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Ardeagold said:


> They also are more low keyed. If you don't watch it, many can become "rugs" for life. They're great at holding down the floor for you. That's not good either.
> 
> Some Newfs only eat 2-3 cups per day, but they're fairly inactive.


That reminds me of the episode of the dog whisperer where the lady's new foundland laid around and wouldn't eat, even though she was cooking turkey burgers for it. Cesar brought the dog to his rehabilitation center for a few weeks and had the dog working for it's food and learning how to be a dog.

Those food amounts are really nice to know. Have you read any of Jon Katz's books? In one of his books he talks about his sister who rescues Newfoundlands and has *lots* of them.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I haven't read that one yet. I believe it's called The Dogs of Bedlam Farm? I'll definitely have to get it. I read his last book..."A Good Dog", and the newest one "Dog Days".

I wonder if I know who his sister is..........:lol: Somebody does in the Newf Community, I'm sure.

The Border Collie people don't like him much. He gave away his second BC, and put down the first one due to behavioral problems. They feel he doesn't really understand those dogs at all.

Fortunately our Newfs aren't like the ones on The Dog Whisperer program. Ours hate the thought of missing a meal. Cole hates the thought of missing a crumb. :lol:


----------

